# Treats



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

When I get my new doe and her buckling home, I want to sit in thier pen so they get used to me and hopefully become friendlier!

So....what I would like to know is what kind of treats do you all give your goats? I know each goat is different..like horses. I have one horse that will eat anything you have, another who only eats carrots and another who only eats apples!

List your treats!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Grain
carrots
Apples
goat treats
bread
popcorn
cookies
candy when they steal it from me


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

so far just stale cereal. froot loops, actually. lol.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

unsalted peanuts in the shell

My goaties will do just about anything to earn one.

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Fig Newtons... they LOVE them
Trix,
Cheerios
pancakes
cornbread
peanuts
popcorn
apples (cut up)
some like carrots but most of mine don't
bananas with the peel on


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

carrots are my goats' favs, along with apples


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

potato chips (dill pickle flavored only for the Saanens)
soft peppermints
pretzels
oyster crackers
licorice
any type of granola bar(they're always stealing my breakfast!!)
pita bread (they steal gyros from fair-goers)/hot dog buns
cheese pizza crust

They're rather silly ladies I have to admit :ROFL:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Meagan - why "dill pickle flavored only for the Saanens"?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

HA! There are some silly goats out there! Apparently some crave some odd foods...pickled flavored potatoe chips...that's a good one! Wonder if my Sanaans will like those too?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Among all mentioned...well, except carrots....JELLYBEANS!!


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine love to eat our stale corn chips


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't give treats too often...but here is what they like:

-Banana peels
-Just about any kind of cookie...Delilah is the only one that likes the peanut butter kind though
-Raisins
-Any kind of corn...whole, cracked, fritos...LOL
-Any kind of bread or buns


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Manna Pro Goat treats-licorice flavor. Suppsoedly good for the rumen and they go crazy for them. You can get them at Tractor Supply...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I will have to look at the feed store the next itme I go to town. We do not have a TS here 

Jellybeans..love it!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I have no clue...during a show, we had some down-time between saanens and the best doe in show line-up, so my friends had some chips while I was waiting with my saanen for the line-up, I had a little bag of cheddar and one of my friends had dill pickle, so we experimented, bought a whole bunch of different kinds, and most of the saanens would only eat the dill pickle flavored ones!! :ROFL: I still have NO CLUE why, but that's the only kind they'll eat...they are very odd ladies indeed!! If it helps the munchies like anything cheddar flavored, but prefer Cheetos :slapfloor:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Ours love the Manno Pro treats from TSC also.

Tortillas are great. They love em.
Raisins too.

Had a couple blueberry muffins this morning!


Probably their favorite is tree branches. Cut a couple low hanging branches from the woods and watch your goats meet you at the gate as you drag them in.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I guess goats Will eat just about anything! Thank you all for your suggestions!

I remember now that my neighbor back in CA had a goat and she loveed the tree trimmings from her Mulberry tree!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Animal crackers. Occasionally one will like a horse treat-the mint flavored ones. But shake that animal cracker jar and the whole herd comes to the gate ;-).


----------



## JenAndNick (Dec 29, 2010)

Our baby Peetri LOVES those cheese peanut butter crack, Keebler or Frito Lay...and Ritz too! I cut up apples, mix scraps from making salad, like broccoli stems and stuff and raisins and give him about a handful a day. Oh, and yogurt covered raisins too! Are there any treats that aren't good to give them?


----------

